# Queens Hotel Sheffield Nov 2016



## Hippie Alien (Nov 9, 2016)

*History:*

Not much history can be found on this place but what I did find out was that it opened 1791 as Queens Inn rebuilt as present building in 1928 closed as a Wards house around April 1997 ending it's life as a gay bar anything goes partying open all night before law was changed. Throughout the seventies it was run By Vernon and Wyn Hookway. There was an upstairs to the pub which had a function room, then above that, letting rooms. 

*Pics: *


----------



## Rubex (Nov 9, 2016)

You're visiting some really cool places lately. Another good one


----------



## ironsky (Dec 21, 2016)

The grand old Lady of Scotland Street, indeed all night partying did happen at the Queens Hotel ran by two gay men in in its last few years it was possable to enjoy an lock in untill the wee hours long before the law was changed on opening hours. An grand example of 1920s pub building that closed in 1997 their are plans to save the fortage of the building and build more apartments in its shell. The pub was run by Veron Hookway around the 1970s he had an gammy leg.


----------



## smiler (Dec 21, 2016)

Not sure if I
It would be nice if the front can be preserved, Proper Job H:I, Thanks


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 3, 2017)

I saw this a couple of years ago and wondered what it was like inside so thanks for letting us have a look around!


----------

